# Anyway to find a good LSG on the east coast?



## fivecardstudpts (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm trying to find a good dog, but I seem to be having a hard time. I live in Maine, so does anyone have any names? I currently have horses, chickens and cats that are outside. I will be adding goats this summer, and hopefully a couple cows next spring. My biggest problem seems to be coyotes, but I do live by myself in the middle of nowhere, so I would just like a dog or two to guard the property. 
Any help would be appreciated
Thanks
Jessica


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 27, 2012)

You can post what you are looking for in the Buy Sell Trade section. I am sure that there are people close to you that have or know were to get LGDs.


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello there!

Two of my LGD puppies are going to Maine! To one of our members on this Forum.
They are coming to pick them up June 23-rd.
Maybe you can join the ride...haha
I'm located in Woodridge, Ny 12789

If you have anymore questions, don't hesitate to ask 
More details about my dogs you can find on my web site - by my Avatar.

Here are my puppies 9 days old today.


----------



## elevan (Apr 27, 2012)

Please place all looking to buy...looking to sell...looking to trade items in the Buy Sell Trade  forum.

Thank you.


----------

